# System Nachrichten in der Warteschlange



## DannYFreSh (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

das versenden und empfangen von Mails auf dem betreffenden Server ist kein Problem und klappt ohne weiteres, allerdings ist die ganze Mailwarteschlange mit Nachricht vom System voll welche nirgends wo ankommen. 

In der /etc/aliases ist für den user root eine Mail-Adresse hinterlegt


Absender der System Nachrichten ist "root@system"@server.de welcher versucht die Mails an einen anderen Server von uns zu Senden auf welchem aber kein Mail-Server läuft was dann folglich zum Fehler "delivery temporarily suspended: connect to system[192.168.178.1]:25:  Connection timed out) führt. Wie bekomme ich es nun hin das die System-Mails an eine vorgegebene Adresse versendet werden ? z.B so wie ich Sie in der /etc/aliases eingetragen habe (unter Debian Lenny).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Danny


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

Hast Du "newaliases" nach dem ändern der Aliases Datei aufgerufen?


----------



## DannYFreSh (22. März 2010)

Ja, das hatte ich gemacht leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Till (23. März 2010)

Du könntest es stattdessen mal mit einer Umleitung mittls eines postfix transports versuchen.


----------

